# Problemas con lavarropas



## NemesisDoom (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola, es mi primera pregunta en el foro y tengo un problema con la siguiente lavadora samsung:
WA17W7 Lavadora Samsung.

La lavadora realiza su ciclo de lavado, luego desagua y no realiza el ciclo de centrífugado y se queda prendida la bomba de desagüe.
El Display se queda atorado en los minutos y ya no realiza nada más.

Agradecería muchísimo su ayuda en este problema que se me presentó.
Sin más por el momento, muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 3, 2013)

Es muy raro, debes primero que todo descartar todos los componentes activos en el ciclo de lavado tales como motores, bombas, válvulas, si todo esto se encuentra bien es muy posible que sea una falla en la programación de la tarjeta controladora de la lavadora y solución para este problema casi siempre es el mismo, hay que reemplazar esta tarjeta.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 4, 2013)

posiblemente el sensor de nivel de agua este dañado.  pues no sensa que ya no tiene agua.  podrias revisar primero eso.  pero debe ser dificil.


----------



## Hectorantonio (Jun 8, 2013)

Sí , como te aconsejan anteriormente, yo revisaria primeramente el sensor de nivel de agua y la correspondiente manguera.Antes de cambiar la placa.Suerte


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 8, 2013)

> *La lavadora realiza su ciclo de lavado*, luego desagua y no realiza el ciclo de centrífugado y se queda prendida la bomba de desagüe.


si no sensara la falta de agua, tampoco cargaría  o rebalsaría al iniciar el ciclo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 16, 2013)

Hola. Revisa primero el estado del motor si funciona en las velocidades que necesita. Puede que no lo haga en alta vel. 
Revisa los estados de relays y puede que el de centrifugado este defectuoso. 
Revisa si la tarjeta tiene un RESET que te permita rearrancar el programa del micro (si tiene). 

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## magalir (Jun 18, 2013)

BUenas noches, tenga una consulta tengo un lavarropas enxuta automatico de carga superior que no lava ni enjuaga, pero si le pongo la opcion de centrifugado me anda bien. Cual podria ser el problema? No encuentro el manual por lo que no tengo idea de lo que le puede estar pasando


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Lavarropas enxuta no entra agua


a ver, carga agua, solo???
si no carga agua no va a arrancar, revisa las electrovalvulas, a ver si funcionan o estan tapadas


----------



## magalir (Jun 18, 2013)

No, no carga agua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2013)

Y la bobina de la bomba de agua  (ya que si está abierta no carga agua)


----------



## gradoskelvin (Jul 7, 2013)

hola *,* le*_h*as mirado el presostato *,* si*_*no lo *h*as mirado el presostato es el encargado del ni*v*el de entrada del agua
es una *s*i*m*ple pie*z*a cilidrica que en la parte de arriba de la tapa fijate bien lle*v*a un tu*b*ito de goma y le veras
algunos cables sacale el tu*b*ito y soplale si esta atascado li*m*pialo y puede que problema d*e*sapare*z*ca y sino le soplas de donde sacaste el tu*b*ito sino escuchas el ruido de contactos es que esta *roto* y si lo escuchas
asegurate que*_*no pierda aire si es el caso ca*m*biale el presostato espero que te ayude


----------



## LEONEL POVEDA (Mar 14, 2014)

SALUDOS.. Si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama o manual tecnico de esta lavadora, le agradecería muchos.,. Tengo una lavadora de este model y tiene un ruido que suena como matraca.. jajaj.. Dios les bendiga..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2014)

¡¡¡nadie pregunto cual es el error que marca el display de la lavadora ¡¡¡
si no pasa agua en la pantalla debe decir     4E   ,,, o también  7E
eso es error de válvula, puede estar obstruida (el filtro) o que no funcione directamente la electrovalvula
codigos de errores 
"4E/7E"  = no carga el agua
"E/5E"  = no desagota
UE / ED = no centrifuga 
1E/0E = el agua desborda 





LEONEL POVEDA dijo:


> SALUDOS.. Si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama o manual tecnico de esta lavadora, le agradecería muchos.,. Tengo una lavadora de este model y tiene un ruido que suena como matraca.. jajaj.. Dios les bendiga..



¿el ruido lo hace siempre o solo cuando centrifuga?


----------



## LEONEL POVEDA (Mar 14, 2014)

La verdad es que soy aprendiz de mantenimiento, me gusta. Y tenemos una sociedad con un hermano y nuestras esposas.. Trabajo con secadoras Whirpool. Lavadoras Samsung Wobble y Lg..

Que bueno que hayan personas que compartan sus conocimientos.

Muchas gracias a todos..

Dios los bendiga..



Para el-rey-julien.. Gracias por su interés... A la verdad la lavadora no da ningún error, trabaja normal, pero hace mucho ruido, cuando lava sobre todo, me parece que tiene que ver algo con rulimanes, banda, transmisión; es decir en algún lugar que sean los rodamientos.. Yo no he podido abrirla, hoy le quite la banda, le quite una tapa que tiene una tuerca donde está un eje que veo es el principal.

En la foto que he subido, aparece una transmisión que parece estar suelta o como que a perdido su forma original y hace un ruido al girarla manualmente.. Pero quisiera saber si en el eje que menciono hay rulimanes que es a los que quiero llegar para ver su condición... 

GRACIAS..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2014)

rulemanes , hay que desarmar ,lo ideal seria poder conseguir el manual


----------



## LEONEL POVEDA (Mar 14, 2014)

Muchas gracias.. Ahora ya tengo una idea. En verdad le agradezco.. SALUDOS..


----------

